# Can you help me sex my new aquisitions?



## Aussie_Dog (Dec 1, 2010)

Okay, a lady came by the store I work at and we got to talking about mice, and one thing led to another, and I agreed to take the baby mice she was trying to get rid of. She came back later to drop them off. What happened was that this lady, who shows and breeds cats, got a couple of mice and thought they were the same gender (yup, that old story). One ended up popping out 11 babies, and then got pregnant again. The woman got the boy neutered but was trying to find homes for the babies. I'm not sure if I got the remainders of the 11-count litter, or the "current" litter. Quite frankly, some parts confused me, all I was thinking was "Baby Mousies!!" I told her I had two girls who needed more friends (they live in a 20Gal Long tank) and some spare cages/tanks from the boys in the past.

Anyway, I was terrified that she was going to come by with 11 babies, but there were only 4. She gave me the mom too, which I wasn't expecting, and I'm not sure how I feel about it. She's a sweetie, but it looks to me like she's pregnant again. Maybe she's just fat. She's a brindle, so...

I agreed to take them because I wanted friends for Jackie and Rosie, but looking at these babies, my inexperienced eye is saying that they're boys. I understood I'd get at least one boy, maybe two, but all of them? My heart has sunk a little. I think I'll definitely keep at least a couple, not sure what to do with the extras. Probably find them homes. Anyway, the most important part right now is figuring out if they're boys, and roughly how old they are (the woman said they were "a few weeks")

First one, whatever color he is (Argente? Some sort of caramel color)

IMG_4701a by AussieDog87, on Flickr

IMG_4702a by AussieDog87, on Flickr

At least one is definitely a satin (I think). I'll probably keep this one, as I've always wanted a satin, and one girl in the past might have been one (she may just have been an extremely shiny girl)

IMG_4703a by AussieDog87, on Flickr

IMG_4704a by AussieDog87, on Flickr

IMG_4684a by AussieDog87, on Flickr

This one's a firecracker. The first one to take a header off my hand and bounce off the (very plush) carpet. The rest have all followed suit at least once. Never had babies before, as you can tell.

IMG_4706a by AussieDog87, on Flickr

IMG_4707a by AussieDog87, on Flickr

The last one, a brindle like momma

IMG_4709a by AussieDog87, on Flickr

IMG_4683a by AussieDog87, on Flickr

This is momma (I'm thinking of calling her Rosanna. The song was stuck in my head while I was waiting for the woman to come back with the babies)

IMG_4696a by AussieDog87, on Flickr

IMG_4692a by AussieDog87, on Flickr

IMG_4687a by AussieDog87, on Flickr

The satin has a weird deal going on with his muzzle. Barbering? Some sort of fungus/illness/infestation? Or perfectly normal?

IMG_4682a by AussieDog87, on Flickr


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

They look to be about two and a half weeks. I think that the firecracker is a buck, the first one is a doe, and the last two could be either. This is the hardest age to sex them though, leave it another week and it'll be plainly obvious :lol:


----------



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

I Think that 1.girl, 2.girl, 3.boy and 4.boy xDD


----------



## Aussie_Dog (Dec 1, 2010)

Wonderful! I'm afraid of leaving them with mom too long (isn't it 3 weeks you separate the boys from mom?). Then again, if she's pregnant, they could probably stay with her a little longer. The hope that there's actually a girl gives me relief. I was "taking inventory" of cages I have, and I could house three boys, with mom in with my current girls. Which would leave me with one boy to find a cage for. The extra cages I have are tupperware ones, which I had fun making, so I'm not apposed to getting another container and making another cage. They're just so cute and I think I'm falling in love. I'm looking forward to spending a lot of time with them to get a head start on the taming thing. They're not _too_ skittish, but they're wary. Mom is perfectly tamed. I had a giggle last night when I was trying to grasp the tail of one of them (can't remember who). Ever time I touched the tail, he/she would pop up and around so he was facing my fingers. When I'd move to touch the tail again, he'd again pop up and around and face my hand. No running, just constantly whipping around as if to say, "The fudge was that? The fudge you doin'?"

Momma (Rosanna) definitely seems to have a head-tilt. Not sure yet if it's a neurological thing or something else, but her head tilts. I'm keeping an eye on her, see if she tends to walk in circles instead of straight lines.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> isn't it 3 weeks you separate the boys from mom


No, it's between four and five weeks. I go for one calendar months because it's easy to remember: born on the 7th, weaned on the 7th of the next month


----------



## Aussie_Dog (Dec 1, 2010)

SarahY said:


> > isn't it 3 weeks you separate the boys from mom
> 
> 
> No, it's between four and five weeks. I go for one calendar months because it's easy to remember: born on the 7th, weaned on the 7th of the next month


Oh, good. I've never had babies, but I like to look at _pictures_ of them, and I thought I saw the 3 weeks thing somewhere. So I don't have to worry about it for another week at least.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

An easy way to tell sex, look for nipples. Only female mice have them.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

I also look for the little "plus sign" behind the urethra. Haha.

I'm one of those people who has to confirm it 50 ways before I'm sure. And even though I KNOW beyond a shadow of doubt that my girl colony is all girls, I still sometimes double check. /paranoid

My buck is lacking in modesty and loves to flaunt his bits around so at least I know what I have, haha.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

You know, since satin is a recessive trait, it means the mom is a carrier, as well as there is a chance some of the siblings are also, although its 50 50 either way. idk if you planned on breeding them at all, but just thought I'd mention it. : ) I noticed scrotal development at 3 weeks with my first litter (on my third now!). Being pretty inexperienced, it's prolly obvious since I noticed it at all.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I think that the satin is a boy, and the rest are girls. The last may be a boy, I cannot tell. 
I tell by the genitals...girls usually have a small triangle, boys have a cylinder that is indented in the middle. 
On day old pinkies, it's pretty interesting---girls have a translucent heart shape above their genitals...it is the tiny uterus!

The satin looks a bit ill, keep an eye on him, I don't like the look of those squinty eyes.


----------



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

Compared...




























Hembra=girl
Macho=boy


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm so glad the mother was sent along. Those little mousies need another week or two of mothering. They all look good, though. And I agree with the difficulty of sexing at this age. nice big brindle mama you got there!


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

1 = Boy
2 = Girl
3 = Boy
4 = Girl

... I THINK!! :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Great pix! Thanks Patry; I'm sure these will get passed along and used by many.


----------



## Aussie_Dog (Dec 1, 2010)

Rosanna is a GREAT momma. She spends a fair amount of time out of the "nest" (the house/hut), just walking around and exploring, but last night when I took the lid off off the tank (kind of noisily, oops) to take a peek at the babies, she went straight back to the nest and then poked her head out and stared at me. She's not typically skittish either, so I don't think I scared her. I left them alone and didn't bother them at all yesterday (other than my "attempt")

I did try to look for nipples, but couldn't find them (reaffirming my thinking that they were all boys). At least one baby may be a longhair, though.

I finally have a day off tomorrow, so I'm going to try for pics again tonight, maybe tomorrow. I used flash last time, which I'm thinking is encouraging some squinty eyes (I hope, anyway).


----------



## Aussie_Dog (Dec 1, 2010)

I got more pics of their bums, but it's on my other camera and I can't find the cord for it. I thought I had all my cords put away in a drawer, since there's always SOME cord or other going missing right when you need it. But nope, this particular cord isn't anywhere to be found. Not that there were any great pics anyways, but there were at least 2 that were clear or somewhat clear.

I took more pics today with my better camera. Not sexing pics, just a fun day taking pictures. I did catch a good belly shot of the yellow/white one. I can't see nipples, and I don't know if I'm looking at balls or just saggy fur/skin. I have a lot to learn, lol

IMG_4733 by AussieDog87, on Flickr

After a little encouragement (removing their house), they were all over the place, exploring. This morning, I left the room (Christmas presents), and when I came back, I noticed the brindle baby just sitting by him/herself under the water bottle. Then he/she casually started drinking. First time I've spotted it. They're growing up! Then when I was doing pictures, the yellow/white baby started drinking from the other bottle.

IMG_4754 by AussieDog87, on Flickr

Baby pile!

IMG_4720 by AussieDog87, on Flickr

Yellow baby was the last to leave the nest and start exploring. I think the only reason she got moving was 'cause she realized she was left alone. "Guys! Wait for meeee!"

IMG_4723a by AussieDog87, on Flickr

Everyone seems to understand the concept of eating "grown-up" food, mouse mix. Mom's in the corner, leading the way.

IMG_4756 by AussieDog87, on Flickr

Satin baby chewing on a piece of grass. I think he's going to be a longhair. 

IMG_4753 by AussieDog87, on Flickr

IMG_4749 by AussieDog87, on Flickr

Yellow baby showing off her lips (another longhair? Every other pic implies a regular shorthair, this one makes her look longhaired). Ignore the water spots. I promise I washed this tank before I put mom and babies in, but must have missed drying it completely.

IMG_4748 by AussieDog87, on Flickr

The babies loved this thing. They were all over it, climbing and chewing it.

IMG_4745 by AussieDog87, on Flickr

Cutie pie

IMG_4742 by AussieDog87, on Flickr

I got mealworms yesterday and Rosanna didn't hesitate. She wolfed those things down. My other mice didn't seem to grasp the concept and didn't eat a single one (one got lost in the tank, but it was right before I cleaned their cage, so it's gone now. However, another one was left with them during the tank cleaning and before putting them back, I watched them and the worm, but they never ate it. Turned my back for a minute, and the worm disappeared. I don't think they ate it, which means a matured mealworm/baby beetle is going to be roaming around soon. *shivers* As an experiment, I tried giving some to the Gerbils. Those boys wolfed them down even faster and enthusiastically than Rosanna did. They're grabby little things. The mealworms gross me out (using tweezers helps; I used my fingers that first time), but I think I'm going to be buying more. Not a lot, just enough where everyone gets a few every day or every other day.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

What cute pix! I love the nice bright yellow you get with some undermarked brindles. Lovely little mouskers.*cootchie coo*

Expect lots of interesting changes with each and every molt. Brindle derived yellows can drive you bonkers with that!


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

OH MY GOD THAT LAST PICTURE -dead-

They are so cute!


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Emfa Mouse said:


> 1 = Boy
> 2 = Girl
> 3 = Boy
> 4 = Girl
> ...


I second this, though I'm positive.


----------



## Aussie_Dog (Dec 1, 2010)

Turns out there's 3 boys and 1 girl. The girl is the yellow, boys are the satin, yellow/white, and brindle (I was pretty sure the brindle was a girl, and then I got a nice surprise one night when I got a glimpse of "baggage" and realized I'd better take a better look). Boys have been separated from momma and yellow baby and put together in another cage. Yellow baby stayed with Rosanna in the quarantine tank. Both cages are side by side, simply because I don't really have another place to put the other cage, at least not right now during quarantine. In another week or so, the boys will probably be separated further, put into their own cages, and the girls will be introduced to my resident girls, Jackie and Rosie.

Brindle baby takes after his momma, in that he's the least skittish of the babies. I don't think they were handled too much by their previous owner, as they take one sniff of my finger and book it. But the brindle baby stays put; he might wrinkle his nose a bit, but he doesn't run. I even got him to walk around on my hand during separation time without taking a flying leap back into the cage (I didn't chance it, he was only on my hand for maybe 10 seconds). But he's certainly sticking with my "thing" where I choose mice based on personality over looks (brindle isn't my favorite). I love the satin boy, but he's so skittish. I've have some work to do with those spooky babies, but I figure I've got some fun weeks ahead (I hope!). Gotta find names, though Batman (the yellow/white) has found his, and I still need to figure out where cages should go.

I don't know how attached momma mice get to their babies (I think I read somewhere that they couldn't really care less if the babies "up and vanish"), but Rosanna has spent a LOT of time just roaming her cage, standing up on her hind legs and sniffing the air. I can't tell if she's just being a curious mousie, or if she's looking for her missing brood. The boys, on their first night "away from home," spent a lot of time climbing the cage walls (rubbermaid bin with hardware mesh) on the side next to their old home. Their new home has two big driftwood logs in it, which has been keeping them busy (I figured it was only fair, since their quarantine cage has a driftwood log that EVERYONE went nuts over). Don't worry, I always make sure to inspect everything for possible death traps, like holes that'll trap mice, or jagged edges that'll gouge or impale someone. They all also got cheerios. I know the mice probably didn't care much about all that was going on, but I'm such a sap, lol


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Girl, boy, boy and girl.


----------



## Aussie_Dog (Dec 1, 2010)

moustress said:


> What cute pix! I love the nice bright yellow you get with some undermarked brindles. Lovely little mouskers.*cootchie coo*
> 
> Expect lots of interesting changes with each and every molt. Brindle derived yellows can drive you bonkers with that!


I checked the boys today because, well, I figured they were hiding out too much and wasting the day away (Batman and the satin are housed together for a little while longer, while Sheldon, the brindle, moved into his own lodgings a few days ago. Sheldon's been out and about, the other two are always hiding). I was shocked to discover that Batman appears to have gone through a molt. He was a bright yellow, and now he looks more of a brindle. I had to take him out to take pictures (he squeaked and squawked a bit; he makes a lot of noise, even when he's hiding. Another reason I wanted to take a look at them). Hopefully he's just one of those natural chatterers, always chittering away, but just in case, I'm keeping an eye on him.

This is what I'm used to (in order from the early days up to now)

PC231338a by AussieDog87, on Flickr

IMG_4780a by AussieDog87, on Flickr

This one was taken just a few days ago (Jan 7)

IMG_4832a by AussieDog87, on Flickr

Now he looks like this: 

P1121382a by AussieDog87, on Flickr

P1121387a by AussieDog87, on Flickr

P1121394a by AussieDog87, on Flickr

When I lifted their hut and saw them, I think the only word that went through my head was "What?..." But I think it's really cool. I figured that, since they're about 5 or 6 weeks old now, that they were "all grown up" and the new experiences were over.


----------

